# Homemade blade clamp



## CraftNav (4 Apr 2007)

Following the advice from Gary I decided to buy some Hegner quick clamps for my new axmister scroll saw, but being impatient (and tight  ) I decided to have a go at making some :shock: 







First attempt was just a 4mm cap head bolt braised onto a wing-nut it did work but you needed a pair of pliers to tighten the clamp enough which defeated the idea  






Second attempt was a small piece of 4mm treaded bar heated by blow torch and bent at 90 degrees then fitted into an old plastic thumbturn with the help from Mr Dremel Tool. Total disaster  I overheated the bar for a start and then tried to bend it to tight (as you can see it cracked) and the plastic thumbturn was too weak.






MK3 was made with a longer bar heated less  and then fitted with two nuts. A bit basic but it worked  






A bit of 'tarting up' ; cut to size and finished with some air tube from the aquarium pump and hey presto






Here it is fitted to my new toy. The idea of the two nuts is so I can adjust were the bar points when it is tightened.

I have been using it all morning and no probs yet.

You wouldn't think you could get so much pleasure out of saving £13.90 :wink: 

john


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2007)

Excellent! Something like that would be very handy for all owners of Hegner-type saws.



Gill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Apr 2007)

Nice one John !

I think your homemade solution is actually an improvement on the Hegner knob as it has more leverage which should make it easier to operate. The double nut adjuster is a nice touch too.

Well done.


----------



## alanjm (5 Apr 2007)

Brilliant John. Its not so much the money saving (though being of scottish decent that works for me) its the satisfaction from making something practical from those odd bits that you never throw out just in case they come in handy. ANd I agree with Alan I find the Hegner knurled nut awkward at times to tighten in fact I use a pair of pliers.


----------



## Gill (5 Apr 2007)

alanjm":3g1oxq06 said:


> ...I find the Hegner knurled nut awkward at times to tighten in fact I use a pair of pliers.


Me too!

I didn't want to admit it because I thought it was a sign of getting old and feeble :lol: .

Gill


----------



## Mike M (6 Apr 2007)

I have been selling these quick clamps for a few years now. People really like them. They replace the round knob.
Mike


----------



## DaveL (6 Apr 2007)

Hi Mike, 

Over here that type of movable handle is know a bristol lever, very useful, I have them on the fence of the planer (jointer).


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 Apr 2007)

Nice job John! =D> \/

Very resourceful!

Regards

Gary


----------

